# Hindering Devin Harris' improvement?



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I was thinking - this Anthony Johnson trade is going to limit Devin Harris' minutes. Any chance Devin doesnt want to resign once his contract is up, because JT is locked up till 2011?

Here's an interesting quote.


> "I talked to [coach] Avery [Johnson] and he wants JT to have the opportunity to maybe come off some screens and receive the ball and allow me to distribute," Anthony Johnson said. "So I feel good about our chemistry out there on the court and I feel very good about us being very productive together."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I expressed my confusion a couple of days ago about this. I blame it on Jason, he should have been born 4 inches taller. :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont see the problem here, the same thing would have happend if we brang in Mike James. I think it'll end up with Jet at the 2 so Harris can start and AJ can come off the bench, that would be affective against pretty much all teams


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I dont see the problem here, the same thing would have happend if we brang in Mike James. I think it'll end up with Jet at the 2 so Harris can start and AJ can come off the bench, that would be affective against pretty much all teams


I think you're right - because we're handcuffed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont follow what you mean by handcuffed. elaborate?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> I dont follow what you mean by handcuffed. elaborate?


Terry - not a true PG, but has played the position the last 2 years, while Devin's growth has (already) been hindered. Now that he's signed a multi-year deal, he's either stuck in front of - or beside, as you mentioned - Devin, even though we're small at the guard positions.

It's not the best arrangment, imo. Teams will try to take advantage of their combined size deficiency.

That's why I joked about blaming Terry for not being 6'6". :clown:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gotcha, but we have a huge advantage as being one of the fastest back-courts (it is back court right?) in the league.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Gotcha, but we have a huge advantage as being one of the fastest back-courts (it is back court right?) in the league.


It's not a huge advantage and there's also disadvantages also.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How is having a few of the fastest guards in the league not a huge advantage? I know we'll lack on D but our offense should stay strong and our D wont be THAT bad


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> How is having a few of the fastest guards in the league not a huge advantage? I know we'll lack on D but our offense should stay strong and our D wont be THAT bad


I didn't see the huge advantage when we played the Heat in the Finals.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thats because we settled for jumpers, instead of doing what they should have done and shoved the ball down their throats


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Thats because we settled for jumpers, instead of doing what they should have done and shoved the ball down their throats


Shaq and Mourning intimidated the whole team. :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Thats because we settled for jumpers, instead of doing what they should have done and shoved the ball down their throats


huh? what does that have to do with Terry and Harris starting? Back to the topic.. I agree with Tersk, everybody talks about Harris the future Mavericks PG but with Terry signing a big contract with the Mavericks, i don't see him averaging 30+ mins next year or the year after. Harris should leave the Mavericks and join a bad team or decent and shine because i think the Mavericks are holding him back.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Harris should leave the Mavericks and join a bad team or decent and shine because i think the Mavericks are holding him back.


Marquis, part II. :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Marquis, part II. :curse:


Ahh man, i hope he goes crazy and averages 15 5 5, just to show that AJ made a mistake.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I felt the same way and had the same concerns after the trade for Johnson, but after a DMN article I posted in the "Johnson a Mav?" thread last night, I have no concerns. The article made it very clear that JT was moving to the 2 guard by stating that Johnson would come off the bench behind Harris (with no mention of the JET) and that SHOOTING GUARD Jason Terry has officially inked his deal. We no longer have 3 PG's. I see no problem.

It DOES however seem increasingly likely that...Stack may be dealt. :-\ Avery loves him, I love him, but where's the man gonna get his minutes?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> It DOES however seem increasingly likely that...Stack may be dealt. :-\ Avery loves him, I love him, but where's the man gonna get his minutes?


Ager = Devin, part II.  :curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Terry and Devin are about to be changing addresses...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Terry and Devin are about to be changing addresses...


What you talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm confused...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

there is a reason where acquiring all these guards and this is not a good team right now(55+ wins and a 2nd round knock out)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> there is a reason where acquiring all these guards and this is not a good team right now(55+ wins and a 2nd round knock out)


Didn't Johnson replace DA, and Ager replace Daniels? 

What am I missing?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

bray1967 said:


> What am I missing?


Drags dream of a championship team...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Drags dream of a championship team...


Well yeah, me too; but you said we were acquiring a bunch of guards, and I thought the paper was late this morning.

Or something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This might spell a little trouble for Devin, with AJ being a veteran, but we're a contender. This competition will be good for him, plus, if Harris is gonna be out there being reckless etc., maybe he shouldn't be out there. We don't have time to be letting players develop, especially a Point Guard, because that is a *process*. 

Instead of Devin getting discouraged about this, he needs to use this to fuel him. If he plays well, he should get on the court. And AJ might not play that much for us anyway. 

That said, maybe AJ doesn't like Devin that much. I'm sure he had some input in this. If he's capable of burying a guy like Daniels, who's a good player, what's he gonna do to an erratic PG? 

Maybe he's another Larry Brown, who just wants what he wants. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Maybe he's another Larry Brown, who just wants what he wants. There's nothing wrong with that.


And the crowd clammers for his head...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont see a problem with Devin getting minutes. I think he will be starting alongside Terry. AJ will be Devins back up. Stackhouse will have more than enough minutes backing up Terry and Howard. Buckner will get some solid minutes too. Its Ager who may only get to play if we have a big lead. For Ager, it depends on how good he is.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't know what Drag's talking about...we've improved in every area that needed improvement...not to mention every member of this roster except Ager, Buck, and Cro have NBA Finals experience...all except Ager have playoff experience...


----------

